# Lens repair



## Evansshoots (Dec 27, 2010)

Not sure where this should go, so I've stuck it in a couple of places...

I have a selection of old M42 lenses that really need cleaning out inside. Most are not valuable, and I know some people dismantle their own lenses for cleaning.
If anyone knows how to dismantle any of these lenses (below) please let me know. Alternatively, if you know of a site that may know, please post a link!
Pentacon 200 mm f4
Pentax Super-Takumar 55mm f1.8
Carl Zeiss Jena Sonnar 135mm f4
ausJena Flektogon 35mm f2.8
Meyer-Optik Orestor 100mm f2.8
Thanks very much!
Dom


----------



## christopher walrath (Dec 28, 2010)

I have disassembled some MD/Rokkor lenses for inspection/cleaning. The most valuable tool would be a spanner wrench because if you slip with either of the two jeweler's screwdrivers on either side of the ID ring you can scratch the dickens out of it. Yeah, mini/jewelers screwdrivers. Miniature needle nose pliers.  Bench clamp never hurts so you can free up the hands and position the lens as you wish.  Lots of light.  A means to seperate and store the screw safely.

If they have little or no value, just pick one and get into it. Pay VERY CAREFUL attention to where everything is so you can accurately reverse order of disassembly in order to reassemble. And watch out for the aperture ball bearing. Sucker is little and os spring loaded to put tension against the grooves on the inside of the aperture ring, making it click as you change settings. That thing can spring out in a heartbeat and you won't even know it's gone until you reassemble and turn the aperture ring finding it turns freely and the click is gone. Doesn't affect performance but the difference can be a little unsettling.


----------

